
VBulletin password hack fuels fears of serious Internet-wide 0-day attacks - doppp
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/11/vbulletin-password-hack-fuels-fears-of-serious-internet-wide-0-day-attacks/
======
CM30
I would like to mention however that vBulletin 5 (the software which may have
led to this hack) is not like the older versions, and is quite likely filled
with security holes and problems that most scripts won't have. The fact two
sites using it were hacked just means the script itself wasn't particularly
well written or maintained, not that an internet wide epidemic is just around
the corner.

